# Obsession with socks



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just posting this out of curiousity. Every time my husband or I take our socks off and leave them on the floor (if we're too lazy to put them in the hamper), Tango goes nuts and LOVES burrowing/playing with the socks. I don't know if he thinks it's another cockatiel or what. He will nudge his head underneath the sock and it will move all around and he just keeps whistling and whistling. It's really cute to watch- I've been meaning to take video of it and post it. Just wondering if anyone else has seen their tiels do this, or if this is just Tango's goofy personality


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm, no I've never seen that. But it's very cute though! You must have a quirky cockatiel  Maybe he would like a Happy Hut to snuggle in


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie just goes for my toes if I have bare feet!!!


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

karendh said:


> Birdie just goes for my toes if I have bare feet!!!


Haha same! Just toes, not socks


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel loves my fiancé's socks! He's not as interested in mine.....


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My tiel often pulls threads out of my socks and nibbles at them (with my feet in them) non-stop.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope! But I sure would like a video


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

If it's what I think one of my boys does it constantly with a few objects. 
I always thought he did that because he wants to be friends. He will carry it around too, if it's not too heavy.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

What worries me is that they are house socks and sometimes some dirt might be attached to them??


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, I don't know about other tiels, but mines are all and always checking the floor to see if they can find something interesting to eat. I try to keep it clean but it's a floor... I am sure they pick up dust and dirt sometimes. So I don't think house socks can be dangerous. Boots and shoes I keep locked away, though. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie is the same, she is always foraging around on the floor to see what she can find to eat or explore.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

... And Howie too, but I don't think it's good. Who knows what he is going to find. I always offer him a finger when I see him playing on the ground. He usually steps on it  so I can put him somewhere else.


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is video of Tango playing with my socks 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBKOgqHU9zM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He is adorable! Yes I think he is tentatively trying to make them respond to him... he wants to be friends, bless him 
My boy Bubu does that to pens, socks, lids, credit cards, pieces of veggies, letters... and he picks them up, carries them around while heart-winging, he is so cute! I don't encourage him but he always finds some object he likes!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He's precious 

Beaker does that with toy ladders and Jaid does it with pencils. They all pick one thing to constantly poke at


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

What an adorable video of Tango playing with the socks.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

aw so cute!!! He will find whats under those socks! even if it's nothing...he'll find it


----------

